# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] FF 14 Gil ON ALL SEVER 🔥 FAST AND SAFE 🔥 24/7 ONLINE 🔥 100% POSTIVE FEEDBACK 🔥

## smalldevil94

*This is me* 

*FOR SKYPE :*

*FOR DISCORD* 



*P/S:*

*Okay thanks for reading guys, i know you guys have alot of option but i would be really apprearicated if you can choose me. Cheers, have a nice day bois*

----------

